# Getting my mind around the fact this gig is over...



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

"When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."

No. Just no.

The lockdown will be in affect through the end of spring. Or later.

In summer, thing are already slow to begin with.

Economy will either be in a mini or full blown recession. People will be losing jobs. There will be more drivers. Less trips.

They will lower driver pay even further. We will see .50/mi.

This gig only works during boom times. 18 months..minimum.. before things return to "normal" but driver pay will be even lower.

It's over. No really, it's over.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


50 cents a mile?

Florida would be ecstatic to get 50 cents a mile.

Last I heard they were at 30 cents.

Edit*** disregard this post. There is a clarification down thread.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I've likely given my last ride.

Doesn't mean you can't do the occasional Shuffle


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, it may be slightly worse than it was before this mess, but it won't be a total blood bath. It will probably be approximately the same as it has been once the lock downs end. 

It will probably also depend on where in the country you are. In Seattle where I am our Tech Overlords will probably bounce back from this just fine... They're all still working from home collecting their $10K a month paychecks DURING the virus. If anything they'll have a stack of cash in the bank they're looking to blow getting hammered and partying once the lock downs are over.

Some other places that have industries that are harder hit may take more time to recover. But it's not likely to be half the income it was before the virus or whatever. Anything is possible, but it's not likely.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


The lockdown isn't going to be that much longer, the economy can't take it.

But you are right, there will be a lot less travel going on when this is over, and the salad days of Ride Sharing are over as people become more accustomed to more of a "homebody" life style.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> as people become more accustomed to more of a "homebody" life style.


All true. And as people grasp the idea that riding with another person has an additional risk they hadn't realized.

This particular disease may go away, one way or another. Or it may turn out to be more difficult to conquer than we thought.

What's the next one that's coming after it? When will it get here? How dangerous will it be? Will we even notice when it arrives?

AIDS was here for years before anyone even knew about it. Will that happen with the next thing that can kill you?

Or will self driving cars happen first? Reducing the risk somewhat, by eliminating one of the strangers in a car (but not the previous rider).


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Even with nothing open it is not terrible here in Toledo Ohio.

Not great by any means, but considering the majority of people are not working at all it's not bad.
7 hours, $95 on the app and $20 in cash tips.
Btw, cost of living is fairly low here so don't try comparing it to how much you make in Cali. or New York


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RodB said:


> Even with nothing open it is not terrible here in Toledo Ohio.
> 
> Not great by any means, but considering the majority of people are not working at all it's not bad.


And that's factoring in that the economy there hasn't been all that great for a few years.

I grew up in Oregon, about a mile east of the Sunoco refinery, but live in the South now.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

And with these prices and the laid back driving right now.
No rushing around in circles and everyone has been very happy to get a ride.

Bars and restaurants and everything have been shut down except carryout and delivery for over a week now.



Christinebitg said:


> And that's factoring in that the economy there hasn't been all that great for a few years.
> 
> I grew up in Oregon, about a mile east of the Sunoco refinery, but live in the South now.


Oregon is a great town. The German American Fest is huge money for drivers here, hope that is on this year


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

RodB said:


> View attachment 436343
> 
> 
> And with these prices and the laid back driving right now.
> ...


You're temporarily benefitting because other drivers are following instructions to stay home.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You're temporarily benefitting because other drivers are following instructions to stay home.












Uber is an essential service. The state even asked those in the transportation sector to continue working if possible because many essential workers will not be able to get to work without it.

So I am following instructions &#128521;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

observer said:


> 50 cents a mile?
> 
> Florida would be ecstatic to get 50 cents a mile.
> 
> Last I heard they were at 30 cents.


. 65 a mile. 08 min.... Base fare for me. $5.51


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


So........

The gig is up?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


Normal will be here faster than you think
Driver pay- you might be right, but mostly it is due to the extra drivers on the road.
Less drivers, more pay.
If only half the drivers on road, surge will reappear :smiles:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> It's over. No really, it's over.


Yea but, look at the bright side.
When this thing is over, the parking brake gets released and the economy goes for the throttle again (and we will, big time) there will be many well paying positions. Industry and business in general will need people, and they'll have to pay them to compete for labor
I have always done well during periods of chaos. Personal, local or national. When things explode there's pieces flying everywhere. If you are nimble and observant you can pick out juicy pieces as they fly past you. There will be an explosion. Watch.

Use this time to learn new skills. Get credentials, licenses and permits and get ready.
Be smart.
It's not over ... its just beginning.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You're temporarily benefitting because other drivers are following instructions to stay home.


I don't think you should fault him for trying to make a living. Some people still need rides.

The Lt. Gov. of Kentucky said yesterday, he thinks we should wait out the 15 days and then just get back to work, regardless of the consequences - and he is in a high risk group. At some point, we all have to decide if we are willing to risk it and just get back to living.

I support rodb and his willingness to keep on driving, he has way more guts than I do!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Like the direction of the stock market, this is uncharted territory so anything's possible. 

However, the fact is that many people consider RS to be mainstream at this point. You've got business-people, bar hoppers, restaurant goers, those unable to get a license (often foreigners or those who have gotten their license suspended) and people in the inner city that have given up their cars and rely on walking, public transport and occasional RS for longer trips. 

With that demand, the chance that RS is going away, or that the demand is going to disappear, is pretty much nil. There may be more drivers, but even that may not happen if people continue to be freaked out over CV19 and don't want to drive.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I agree about the market, I posted on here last week when I bought into Uber - they were trading below $15 a share, I'm up 75% in a week!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Like the direction of the stock market, this is uncharted territory so anything's possible.
> 
> However, the fact is that many people consider RS to be mainstream at this point. You've got business-people, bar hoppers, restaurant goers, those unable to get a license (often foreigners or those who have gotten their license suspended) and people in the inner city that have given up their cars and rely on walking, public transport and occasional RS for longer trips.
> 
> With that demand, the chance that RS is going away, or that the demand is going to disappear, is pretty much nil. There may be more drivers, but even that may not happen if people continue to be freaked out over CV19 and don't want to drive.


Its mainstream, BUT we have never seen it in a recession.

There will be even more of a driver oversupply, so they will be able to further lower driver pay.

My point was that this is the point that things changed forever. I'm not going to wait around for it to come back. My plan is to drive just enough (if possible) to pay bills and transition out.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm still making good money. You've got to know your market and work more hours.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I agree about the market, I posted on here last week when I bought into Uber - they were trading below $15 a share, I'm up 75% in a week!


Frankly that was just plain high-card gambling. It could easily have gone down 75%.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm still making good money. You've got to know your market and work more hours.


Everyone's pay and risk threshold is different.

Before I stopped, I was making summer wages. I'm sure I could continue some variation of that when things reopen, but making 20/hr x 25 gross is much worse than 25/hr x 45, which is what I normally make.

You can grind out more hours when it is throttled, but then you are dipping down to 15/hr or less, gross. At which point it is a complete joke for anyone with any other options.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm still making good money. You've got to know your market and work more hours.


So the more hours you are putting in, are you making more or less money?

While R/S msy bounce back, it won't be the same. I agree with @Christinebitg that riders will now see more risk of driving in a stranger's car they hadn't thought of.

Things will not suddenly bounce back in weeks. The people who've gone without paychecks, won't have the money to go to a bar, restaurant or event for awhile.

And more people will sign up because they want multiple streams of income, so they're not in this position again.

Plus the ones who are working OT during this crisis will have more money to buy their own cars. Things will get worse before they get better.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> So the more hours you are putting in, are you making more or less money?


I think you already know the answer to your own question but let me put it this way because this is the math that matters to me.

I am able to maintain my income by working more hours.

This is the same for any business.

It's also the same for a hunter gatherer or subsistence fisherman.

I believe it was Jesus who said: "When the world is running down, you make the best of what still around"



Invisible said:


> While R/S msy bounce back, it won't be the same. I agree with @Christinebitg that riders will now see more risk of driving in a stranger's car they hadn't thought of.


So they're not going to want to ride in a strangers car? So they'd rather sit in a bus seat someone sat in? Or a taxi seat someone else just sat in? Or an airplane seat someone else just sat in? Or the booth at a fast food restaurant or diner?

How many times have we heard things like this before. After World War I? After World War II? After the holocaust? After 911? After they changed the formula for Coke?

People don't change easily, and when they do change they don't change for long. Society always finds its way back into the same old ruts.

The biggest refrain I'm hearing from people if they can't wait till life gets back to normal.

Soon coronavirus will be history. Then people will go back to worrying about herpes and AIDS.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

RodB said:


> View attachment 436339
> 
> 
> Even with nothing open it is not terrible here in Toledo Ohio.
> ...


Comparable what I got here in PHX minus the cash tips. Peeps here in PHX don't know what a tip is majority of the time.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I just adjusted to doing delivery for the time being. County I'm in only 4 or so reported cases so far..... which means probably really 100 or so cases running around, maybe more. Last night was slow, $45 in 4 hours. But minimal miles and I accepted one stupid order that I got the drop off location wrong on the acceptance screen. I would have declined if I realized where I was delivering to as it took to long. Over the weekend I pulled about $20/hr.

I did see a $1.75 Uber Surge that I stuck to me! But declined the pickup for some reason when it came over. Think was to far of a pickup or I had a DD order I was already taking, forget.

There are some drugs that are looking very promising. It's hard to know how promising, because Fox and Trump say it looks good. CNN/Others say "Trump says it might be promising so it must be crap". Hard to get straight answers from the damn media as they all have their own stupid agendas. Even when the world is burning they can't put their dumb ass partisan stuff aside for a minute.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> . 65 a mile. 08 min.... Base fare for me. $5.51


My mistake. The number I used was roughly all miles, not just with the passenger. I read the post wrong.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

@OldBay - buying Uber at $14 a share is not really gambling, if they go bankrupt I lose $14 a share, but the upside potential is unlimited.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> @OldBay - buying Uber at $14 a share is not really gambling, if they go bankrupt I lose $14 a share, but the upside potential is unlimited.


How did you know to buy at $14, the lowest point? That is the part that is dumb luck.

If you did buy at 14 you already made bank, but it looks like dumb luck to me.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, I am not saying I timed the market at all. I just felt $14 a share was a very good price. I got lucky that it rebounded so quick. I bought more options at $28 this morning.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> How did you know to buy at $14, the lowest point?


why do you think that the only road to a successful stock transaction is if you buy at the lowest point?
Do you know how many good trades I've missed because of this kind of greed?
Don't be afraid to leave a little on the table for someone else.

If you buy at 14 and it goes to 50 .. that's success.
If you buy at 14, and it goes to 10, then it goes to 50 -- that is _not_ success?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> why do you think that the only road to a successful stock transaction is if you buy at the lowest point?
> Do you know how many good trades I've missed because of this kind of greed?
> Don't be afraid to leave a little on the table for someone else.
> 
> ...


If you buy at $28 and we enter a long recession, stock could hover under 20 for next three years. You've lost a good bit. That rebound was in response to potential stimulus. Details still unknown.

I'm not talking about greed, I'm saying that if you bought anywhere that was anywhere +/- 10 days from the trough that its still a pretty high risk investment. Getting it at 14 looks good now, but what if uber settles into a couple years of not meeting its quarterly earnings, it could hover at 15 or lower.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I drive in a college town and the university is closed so the students went home or are hiding out in off-campus housing. When they are allowed to go out to bars and house parties the demand will be there and there is a trickle down effect because on busy college nights the rest of the usual pax want to go out to dinner, go home from AP... etc.

So much doom and gloom here at UP!


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> After they changed the formula for Coke?


&#128514;


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I found this site within a couple of days when I started driving. One frequently repeated mantra I read was that this "is a bridge, not a home". Anyone who assumed that this could be a reliable, long-term plan had misplaced their confidence in something that is built on quicksand. This whole business model could collapse in a flash.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

New2This said:


> I've likely given my last ride.
> 
> Doesn't mean you can't do the occasional Shuffle
> 
> View attachment 436285


Now there is a face you don't see enabling this slow president anymore. Have you noticed, he's been absent from the last couple of "updates", not even on the Fox live "town hall update" a few hours ago. Can't close your eyes and kiss his bulky ass, Your's Gone!!

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/us/politics/coronavirus-trump-fauci.html


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I drive in a college town and the university shutdown and the students went home or are hiding out in off-campus housing. When they are allowed to go out to bars and house parties the demand will be there and there is a trickle down effect because on busy college nights the rest of the usual pax want to go out to dinner, go home from AP... etc.
> 
> So much doom and gloom here at UP!


I agree that once things open back up it will be a flood. People will want to get out and back to normal! And haven't spent much $$$ in the meantime, so will have money to burn. And those big checks from the gov't burning holes in their pockets.

IF these treatments pan out, which they are starting clinical trials now, we could see mass roll out next 2 weeks. If it keeps people out of hospitals and dying, then the gov't will issue things back open. If get sick, take these pills, stay home for 14 days. Rest of people just go about living. Herd immunity starts to build. If they don't work, well, could be months........

Haven't looked, but one news was listening too also said the now that testing ramping up, the death rate much lower than first expected. Around 1% instead of the 4ish % originally thought in the world. That's also good news (haven't looked at news today to verify that).



Big Lou said:


> Now there is a face you don't see enabling this slow president anymore. Have you noticed, he's been absent from the last couple of "updates", not even on the Fox live "town hall update" a few hours ago. Can't close your eyes and kiss his bulky ass, Your's Gone!!
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/us/politics/coronavirus-trump-fauci.html


I find the NY Times to be the biggest posers of all these news outlets...... the shait they spew stinks like nothing else I have ever smelled before....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> . 65 a mile. 08 min.... Base fare for me. $5.51


$0.80 a mile plus $0.20 a minute here. I couldn't work for less than a buck a mile.

It costs me 20 cents a mile for gas and insurance. Not to mention maintenance.

Depending on how long this lasts, we may not have to worry about Uber.

How long do you think Uber would last in a prolonged emergency?.
3 months? 6 months?

Uber could just vanish.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> If you buy at $28 and we enter a long recession, stock could hover under 20 for next three years. You've lost a good bit. That rebound was in response to potential stimulus. Details still unknown.
> 
> I'm not talking about greed, I'm saying that if you bought anywhere that was anywhere +/- 10 days from the trough that its still a pretty high risk investment. Getting it at 14 looks good now, but what if uber settles into a couple years of not meeting its quarterly earnings, it could hover at 15 or lower.


Then you do what I do when I walk away from the crap table.
Count your chips, tip the crew .. go to the ITM and TRY AGAIN.

I did that once .. dropped $500 on the crap table, in about ten minutes.
Went to Ms. UB (who is great at video poker) and got liquid again.

Went back to the same crap table ... got hot .... won $5k in about a half hour.
Gave wifey her stake back, with interest.

Can't be afraid to lose, if you're going to win.
And everybody loses ... the goal is to keep the losses less than the gains.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

For me, the gig is on standby. I've got enough reserve to carry me for a couple of months, then I'll have to make a hard decision. At this point, I am unwilling to risk contracting a virus that could cause a slow, painful death. Good luck to y'all that either choose to or have to keep on. Besides, I'm finding other, more lucrative opportunities


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I found this site within a couple of days when I started driving. One frequently repeated mantra I read was that this "is a bridge, not a home". Anyone who assumed that this could be a reliable, long-term plan had misplaced their confidence in something that is built on quicksand. This whole business model could collapse in a flash.


All us old timers talk about 2014-2015 as the good times. Now the guys who have just started will be talking about how 2019 were the good old times. One thing for sure is that uber will keep squeezing the drivers to try to inch towards being profitable.

With all the layoffs and people draining their saving the supply will continue to outpace demand. Uber is going to keep taking a larger and larger piece of the fares. This shutdown will drain their cash reserves and the survival of the company will require them to exploit the drivers more.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I agree that once things open back up it will be a flood. People will want to get out and back to normal! And haven't spent much $$$ in the meantime, so will have money to burn. And those big checks from the gov't burning holes in their pockets.
> 
> IF these treatments pan out, which they are starting clinical trials now, we could see mass roll out next 2 weeks. If it keeps people out of hospitals and dying, then the gov't will issue things back open. If get sick, take these pills, stay home for 14 days. Rest of people just go about living. Herd immunity starts to build. If they don't work, well, could be months........
> 
> ...


That's why you should consider all news outlets as your source if information. You don't trust NYT, don't read it. In the worlds of extremes, some people gravitate to Braitbart or Fox for their news and on the other end you have the Guardian or New York Post. You shouldn't take any outlet as gospel.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> One frequently repeated mantra I read was that this "is a bridge, not a home".


He @Cold Fusion that created that mantra was very wise. Just had an in your face approach about it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> If you buy at $28 and we enter a long recession, stock could hover under 20 for next three years. You've lost a good bit. That rebound was in response to potential stimulus. Details still unknown.
> 
> I'm not talking about greed, I'm saying that if you bought anywhere that was anywhere +/- 10 days from the trough that its still a pretty high risk investment. Getting it at 14 looks good now, but what if uber settles into a couple years of not meeting its quarterly earnings, it could hover at 15 or lower.


And, you're not wrong .. yet, you are.
It's all hindsight.
Buying now at 14 may be genius ... then again ...

Ya places yer bets and ya takes yer chances.
But, yea, with a high risk bet you do not put your whole bankroll on it.
If you hit - YEAAAAA. If not, oh well, still got enough left for a chip and a seat and another shot.
There's a LOT of people buying right now .. just sayin.

But, yea, for ME, I woudn't be buying right now. In fact, if I got caught a couple weeks ago and didn't get out in time, and I was still sitting on equities ... I would actually think this would be a good time to SELL.
The trend hasn't changed ... and it is down, still.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


I hope you wrong Oldbay for various reasons but what you're saying is definitely possible if not likely.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where I live, everyone who is at home right now will have to start going somewhere again, with a similar routine like they had before......school, university, hospitals, work, malls, airports....etc....

I doubt car sales will pickup overnight, if at all, and people still hate public transit where I live, so, Uber it is.........IMHO it's gonna take 3 months minimum. But, it will return to similar levels. People who say we'll have new driver's flooding the roads always forget that 94% of us don't last a year. And, FWIW, where I am, the city and province has shut down driver testing for 90 days anyways.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Right now, food delivery is a boom time.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

RodB said:


> View attachment 436339
> 
> 
> Even with nothing open it is not terrible here in Toledo Ohio.
> ...


Better than Columbus. I quit driving last week after making $40 in two days. I may have to start delivering


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> While R/S msy bounce back, it won't be the same. I agree with @Christinebitg that riders will now see more risk of driving in a stranger's car they hadn't thought of.


So, they're going crawl into a filthy, stinky, crowded city bus to feel more safe?



welikecamping said:


> For me, the gig is on standby. I've got enough reserve to carry me for a couple of months, then I'll have to make a hard decision


I've come to the conclusion that my ride-sharing days ended three weeks ago, and aren't likely to return. At least any time soon. Like you, I've decided the risk to my health and those around me just doesn't justify the measly payout.

My "other job" has furloughed me for the time being, but I'll likely have a job to go back to once all these shelter-in-place orders get lifted. Only problem is, we could be headed for another outbreak later this year if the population doesn't achieve herd immunity in this first wave of infections.

Who the F knows how this will all end.



ANT 7 said:


> People who say we'll have new driver's flooding the roads always forget that 94% of us don't last a year. And, FWIW, where I am, the city and province has shut down driver testing for 90 days anyways.


That 94% turnover rate was during a time when unemployment was below 5% and employers had more positions than they could possibly fill.

Those days are over. The economy won't be roaring back. So, people will take whatever shit paycheck they can earn, because most of the unemployed will remain unemployed for a long damn time.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> All true. And as people grasp the idea that riding with another person has an additional risk they hadn't realized.
> 
> This particular disease may go away, one way or another. Or it may turn out to be more difficult to conquer than we thought.
> 
> ...


I'm one step ahead of you. I'm going to install ass gaskets in my car once it's safe to RS again....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> I'm one step ahead of you. I'm going to install ass gaskets in my car once it's safe to RS again....


I'd be afraid people would get the wrong idea and think your seats are toilets.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> That 94% turnover rate was during a time when unemployment was below 5% and employers had more positions than they could possibly fill.
> 
> Those days are over. The economy won't be roaring back. So, people will take whatever shit paycheck they can earn, because most of the unemployed will remain unemployed for a long damn time.


So many people are are hoping for a bad things... a bad economy... death after death... mayhem up the wazoo. There is no more hope I guess. The only thing left now and I'm sure there are some here at UP who will start insisting we all go Jonestown on everyone because the world is coming to an end and it all starts with Uber/Lyft Ants not getting a ping.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

RodB said:


> View attachment 436339
> 
> 
> Even with nothing open it is not terrible here in Toledo Ohio.
> ...


I hope those Toledoans were tipping cash! Cheapskates.

Uber on my friend. Uber on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I drove 4.5 hours this afternoon and earned $83. It's not fabulous but not bad considering everybody's under house arrest.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Only a complete moron would press on with the TNC gig. How many times can a fool be fooled? Wow!! Just wow!!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UbeRoBo said:


> Only a complete moron would press on with the TNC gig. How many times can a fool be fooled? Wow!! Just wow!!!


Only an asswipe would hang out on an Uber board to troll if he's not doing rideshare.


----------



## Marcelo Lean (Dec 27, 2019)

OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> as people become more accustomed to more of a "homebody" life style.


I think the opposite. 
There are plenty with cabin fever, just itching to go out.


UberBastid said:


> It's not over ... its just beginning.


Thanks for filling up a lot of those half-empty glasses on here.


LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I believe it was Jesus who said: "When the world is running down, you make the best of what still around"


Your landscaper is wise.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> $0.80 a mile plus $0.20 a minute here. I couldn't work for less than a buck a mile.
> 
> It costs me 20 cents a mile for gas and insurance. Not to mention maintenance.
> 
> ...


Why do people always count insurance as an expense for rideshare? 
Does that mean you dont have insurance when you dont drive for rideshare?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> Why do people always count insurance as an expense for rideshare?
> Does that mean you dont have insurance when you dont drive for rideshare?


You don't need a rideshare endorsement when you're not doing rideshare. So there is a rideshare-specific expense involved.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You don't need a rideshare endorsement when you're not doing rideshare. So there is a rideshare-specific expense involved.


Mine costs me next to nothing. Averaged out per mile, it'd be a rounding error. Maybe $.01-.02 a mile just for my rideshare add on.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

my rideshare endorsement is $ 25 a year.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RodB said:


> View attachment 436339
> 
> 
> Even with nothing open it is not terrible here in Toledo Ohio.
> ...


Very interesting report. Thx.



OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


Rideshare is part of our society. It's not over unless you're saying it's over for you.


----------



## JenniferDenver (Apr 8, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm still making good money. You've got to know your market and work more hours.


maybe even more like before the virus lockdown right?


LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I think you already know the answer to your own question but let me put it this way because this is the math that matters to me.
> 
> I am able to maintain my income by working more hours.
> 
> ...


how much is your income on a weekly base? that would be an important piece of information....which market you driving?
how many hours are you driving now and how many did you before. You should share numbers with us otherwise this is just empty talk..


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

JenniferDenver said:


> maybe even more like before the virus lockdown right?
> 
> how much is your income on a weekly base? that would be an important piece of information....which market you driving?
> how many hours are you driving now and how many did you before. You should share numbers with us otherwise this is just empty talk..


Again I think you know the answer to this question. I'm working more hours for the same amount of money. But I'm making about the same amount of money I was before the crisis.

We're obviously looking at this from very different viewpoints.

If you're looking for somebody to say just get a lucky rabbits foot and hang it from your rearview mirror and then the world will be like it was before that's not going to happen.

What I'm saying is is that sometimes the world changes. It can be a change in the man-made world like the government ordering people not to work or it can be a natural change like this year we don't get a lot of rain and your farm is failing or if you are a hunter/gatherer in the wilderness there's less things available for you to eat.

So maybe you work harder, or smarter, or longer hours, or maybe all three, and you get what you can.

That's life. Crying about it or wanting it to be just like it was isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

observer said:


> 50 cents a mile?
> 
> Florida would be ecstatic to get 50 cents a mile.
> 
> Last I heard they were at 30 cents.


Small correction: I (used to) drive in Southwest Florida, and we get $0.76 a mile, and have for years.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Mine costs me next to nothing. Averaged out per mile, it'd be a rounding error. Maybe $.01-.02 a mile just for my rideshare add on.


When you're only getting paid pennies per mile all those penny costs are significant.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Why do people always count insurance as an expense for rideshare?
> Does that mean you dont have insurance when you dont drive for rideshare?


I have a car I only use for Uber, so insurance is a legit expense.

I prefer my truck for around town stuff.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"I have a car I only use for Uber, so insurance is a legit expense."

You have to be careful with how it's covered. For some in the US, it's included in the 58c per mile personal auto miles deduction.

In other situations (perhaps the one being discussed) it comes off your income on Schedule C, line 15.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

observer said:


> Florida would be ecstatic to get 50 cents a mile.


The hell you say!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> The hell you say!


I made a mistake, corrected further down thread.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

OldBay said:


> "When things pick up in a couple weeks/months, I'll just start driving again."
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...


k thx bye

One less ant


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Prawn Connery said:


> k thx bye
> 
> One less ant


New member , already knows the term ant, when did you get banned ?


----------

